# سؤال بخصوص الفلسبار



## محمد حسن توكة (14 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اعرف ايه الاسم التجارى للفلسبار فى مصر وهل هو رخيص الثمن ام غالى؟
وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم ..الاستاذ الفاضل /محمد .... السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .......... الفلسبار ماده طبيعيه تركيبها الكيمائي سليكات بوتاسيوم و لكن يبدا الصوديوم في الظهور و يصبح سليكات بوتاسيوم و صوديوم وبذلك تتغير الجوده حسب نسبة البوتاسيوم و الصوديوم وكذلك نوع الصناعه التي يدخل فيها الفلسبار و اسمه التجارى فلسبارو لكن لن تجده عند بائعي المواد الكيماويه لذا ارجو توضيح نوع الصناعه التي سيتم استخدام الفلسبار فيها حتي استطيع تحديد نوع الفلسبار المستخدم و سعره .


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 ديسمبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لحضرتك يا استاذ احمد بارك الله فيك فى معلوماتك الجميلة دى ربنا يزيدك من عنده ويكرمك ان شاء الله 
انا عاوز استخدمه فى تصنيع اللمعه الخشنة او الكمبوند انا كنت ببحث عن روز تريبولى لكن لم استطيع العثور عليها فى مصر فكنت اريد ان ابحث عن بديل له


----------

